# adding neons?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i know the water conditioning prosess and all that but i am wondering if i should put the 7-9 neons i am gonna get in all at the same time? will they school together if i buy fish at different times from different places? can i get some neons and something that will school with them (what will school with them? i dought but zebra danios? )and still get 7-9 all together or would i have to have a big school of both?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Neons will generally only school with neons. If your tank is cycled and you have the room for them, add at least 6 of them, then if you want more later add them.


----------

